# Alana



## Alana (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey people. My name is Alana. I'm a 1st degree brown belt at Tracy's Karate Studio. My passion is music, but my hobby is Karate. I teach a self defense class at my high school, which is geared mostly towards girls. We find it amusing. I live in St. Louis, and my friend Sam insisted i write this. I introduced her to karate and created a monster. Well anyway... I perfer weapons forms to sparring, unlike Sam. Well... nice meeting you.
-Alana


----------



## MJS (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## Sam (Jan 9, 2006)

Alana said:
			
		

> and my friend Sam insisted i write this. I introduced her to karate and created a monster.
> -Alana



But a nice, happy, productive monster, right? Who said there's something wrong with being a monster? It means I can wear sweats and be respected all the more for it. :-d


Pop in every once in a while, it wont kill ya. (To the board I mean.)


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome Alana and Happy Posting, please keep a eye on Sam.
Terry


----------



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi!!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Alana. The occasional monster adds flavor to the board.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 9, 2006)

Wecome aboard! Have fun.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Alana and welcome.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Alana - Welcome to MT.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello Alana, nice to have you here.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Alana, welcome to the boards! 
Aqua


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Alana and welcome.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Jan 9, 2006)

Alana said:
			
		

> Hey people. My name is Alana. I'm a 1st degree brown belt at Tracy's Karate Studio. My passion is music, but my hobby is Karate. I teach a self defense class at my high school, which is geared mostly towards girls. We find it amusing. I live in St. Louis, and my friend Sam insisted i write this. I introduced her to karate and created a monster. Well anyway... I perfer weapons forms to sparring, unlike Sam. Well... nice meeting you.
> -Alana



Welcome - and as far as Sam being a monster... well... I don't think enthusiasm makes you a monster - and look at all the good you've done, by introducing her to Karate!  Drop in and chat when you get the chance.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 9, 2006)

Aloha and welocome to the boards Happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Alana!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome Alana 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Drac (Jan 10, 2006)

Greetings Alana and welcome to MT..


----------



## Navarre (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome to the board, Alana!  If you can keep Sam in line you're braver than the rest of us. lol

Glad to have ya aboard!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Alana.


----------

